# Hercules Tourist Badge



## bigsledge (Dec 2, 2020)

Just acquired an old Hercules Tourist Badge from a friend. I am trying to determine what year/decade it was being used? Thanks.


----------



## 3-speeder (Dec 2, 2020)

I have that badge on my '53 Hercules Tourist. Maybe the crown on the top was special to the coronation tribute bikes. Let's ask @usarnie1. Here's my badge and bike. Also, welcome to The CABE!


----------



## juvela (Dec 2, 2020)

-----

hello bigsledge,

+1

i also recall this emblem as being current for at least part of the 1950's but do not know its start/stop dates



-----


----------



## bigsledge (Dec 2, 2020)

3-speeder said:


> I have that badge on my '53 Hercues Tourist. Maybe the crown on the top was special to the coronation tribute bikes. Let's ask @usarnie1. Here's my badge and bike. Also, welcome to The CABE!
> View attachment 1310893
> View attachment 1310894



Looks good...nice original patina.


----------



## bigsledge (Dec 2, 2020)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> hello bigsledge,
> 
> ...



Okay...that's a start.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 3, 2020)

The crown on your head badge is indeed a "Queens" crown as opposed to a "Kings" crown, as detailed in the illustrations below.....




This would have come into use, as @3-speeder rightly says above, with the coronation of Queen Elizabeth II in 1953; it is still in use officially today and will remain so until Charles III (or perhaps William V) is crowned.
Although Charles may take the title as George VII.
Interestingly,  the 1954 catalogue just shows this headbadge on the cover and throughout (VC-C library image).....




.....so perhaps it was a one year only badge as you suggest @3-speeder.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 3, 2020)

The 1953 catalogue is practically identical (bar the colour scheme)to the '54 version and also doesn't feature your badge. 
Perhaps they were only used on export models?


----------



## bigsledge (Dec 3, 2020)

dnc1 said:


> The crown on your head badge is indeed a "Queens" crown as opposed to a "Kings" crown, as detailed in the illustrations below.....
> View attachment 1311390
> 
> This would have come into use, as @3-speeder rightly says above, with the coronation of Queen Elizabeth II in 1953; it is still in use officially today and will remain so until Charles III (or perhaps William V) is crowned.
> ...



Thank you for the info!


----------



## bigsledge (Dec 3, 2020)

dnc1 said:


> The 1953 catalogue is practically identical (bar the colour scheme)to the '54 version and also doesn't feature your badge.
> Perhaps they were only used on export models?



Interesting. Thanks!


----------



## juvela (Dec 3, 2020)

-----

regarding the head emblem shown on the catalogue covers -

one thing i have noticed in looking at a great deal of vintage print catalogues/brochures/price lists, etc is that the creators frequently employ old illustrations which do not accurately represent the then current wares

there was a good deal of trouble/expense in getting everything "camera ready" for the printer with these publications so it is quite understandable

the other posters on this thread are all far more knowledgeable as to Hercucles products than I so do not wish to disagree with them in any way

-----


----------



## Oilit (Dec 4, 2020)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> regarding the head emblem shown on the catalogue covers -
> 
> ...



You make a good point. In these days of point, click and upload to the internet, we forget that illustrations used to require a good deal more effort.


----------

